# قداس ليلة عيد ختانة الربّ ورأس السنة الميلادية في كنيسة مار يعقوب البرادعي - جرمانا



## paul iraqe (2 يناير 2021)

*قداس ليلة عيد ختانة الربّ ورأس السنة الميلادية في كنيسة مار يعقوب البرادعي - جرمانا*





 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام بطريركية السريان الارثوذكس/

 مساء يوم الخميس 31 كانون الأول 2020،  احتفل قداسة سيدنا البطريرك مار إغناطيوس أفرام الثاني بقدّاس عيد ختانة  الرب يسوع المسيح ورأس السنة الميلادية، وذلك في كنيسة مار يعقوب البرادعي  في جرمانا بدمشق.
 عاون قداسته صاحبا النيافة المطرانان: مار  أنتيموس جاك يعقوب، النائب البطريركي لشؤون الشباب والتنشئة المسيحية،  ومار بطرس قسيس، المعاون البطريركي والمعتمد البطريركي في أبرشية حلب  وتوابعها.
 وخلال موعظته، تحدّث قداسة سيدنا البطريرك  عن حياة الربّ يسوع الذي أتمّ الناموس وكمّله. كما شرح أن الكنيسة تعيّد  في بداية كل عام ذكرى الآباء القديسين وخاصة باسيليوس الكبير وغريغوريوس  اللذين كتبا العديد من الكتب والرسائل فسّرا من خلالها الكتاب المقدّس  بإلهام الروح القدس. ثم ذكّر المؤمنين أنّ بداية العام هي فرصة للتجدّد عبر  مراجعة الذات والتوبة والعودة إلى الله. وشدّد أن ما يميّز الحياة الروحية  هو عندما يكون الإيمان فعّالاً ومليئاً بالمحبة. ودعاهم إلى عيش الفضائل  المسيحية التي تعلّمها الكنيسة والتمسّك بالإيمان الذي يقودهم إلى خلاص  النفوس.
 وفي الختام، منح قداسته المؤمنين بركته الأبوية وتمنى لهم سنة جديدة مباركة


































https://www.ishtartv.com/viewarticle,95735.html


----------

